# Laptop für die Arbeit



## Neurorancer

Guten Abend,

welches Laptop benutzt ihr für das Arbeiten? 
Ich suche ein Laptop, mit dem ich vernünftig 
Mit TIA portal und Scout arbeiten kann. 

Zur Zeit habe ich ein mittelklasse Laptop mit i5  8gb ram und 1TB ssd. 
Man kann zwar damit arbeiten aber die Software läuft träge.


----------



## oliver.tonn

Ich habe ein Terra Mobile 1776P mit I7-8750H CPU, 32GB Ram, 512GB SSD, 2TB HDD, 17,3'' non glare Display, NVIDEA GTX1050 mit 4GB VRam.
Auf dem Laptop arbeite ich mit mehreren VMs für die verschiedenen Entwicklungsumgebungen, teilweise gleichzeitig. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## mnuesser

Hi Neurorancer,

ich habe den Schenker Office 17, mit 32Gb Ram, 2x 1TB SSD, 17 Zoll Display wie der Name vermuten läßt, 
Intel Core i7 7700HQ, keine externe GPU (Braucht eh kein Programm, selbst EPLAN, CATIA als Viewer, Robotstudio etc läuft flüssig)

Benutze für meine Programmierumgebungen auch VMWare Workstation, Teils mit Win7, neuerdings auch mit Win10
Läuft sauber. (Tia ist immer träger als Step7)

Vorteil für mich ist eindeutig das Gewicht: 2,5 kg inkl Netzteil (Netzteil hat auch nur 50W)


----------



## Spassbass

ich habe einen DELL Precision 771 mit 32 Gb Ram, 512 Gb SSD, 2 TB HDD 17 Zoll 4K Display mit i7-6920HQ

Betriebssystem Win 7 mit TIA V14SP1, V15 und V15.1 sowie Step 7 auf dem Hostn und alles andere mit VM Ware


----------



## Bitverdreher

Hi
Wir arbeiten seit ca. 1 Jahr mit  Lenovo TP P71 [i7-7820HQ, 32GB Ram, 1TB SSD, Display FHD,  OS Windows 10 Enterprise]
Sämtliche Softwareapplikationen laufen in vm´s
Haben mit den TP´s bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## al3x

Bitverdreher schrieb:


> Hi
> Wir arbeiten seit ca. 1 Jahr mit  Lenovo TP P71 [i7-7820HQ, 32GB Ram, 1TB SSD, Display FHD,  OS Windows 10 Enterprise]
> Sämtliche Softwareapplikationen laufen in vm´s
> Haben mit den TP´s bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.



Ich hatte ein Lenovo ThinkPad P50 und war leider überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
- Touchpad hakte manchmal -> absolutes NoGo
- DockingStation funktioniert nicht richtig -> oft nicht erkannt, sporadische Systemabstürze
- LTE-Modul nach einigen Monaten kaputt gegangen

Jetzt hab ich ein Dell Precision 7530 mit I9-8950HK | 48GB RAM | NVIDIA Quardo P200
Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten soweit ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## Sarek

ich hab nen HP Zbook G2, i7-4810MQ, 32GB RAM, K5100M , 1TB Samsung SSD, 2TB HDD

Ich bin vollends zufrieden, gebrauchte gibts z.B. via ebay als A-Ware für unter 1000EUR
(sind Leasingrückläufer, fast wie neu)
Nutze teilweise mehrere VMs gleichzeitig.
An Dockingstation mehrere ext. Monitore kein Problem (große Dockingstationen gebraucht für nur paar EUR...)


----------



## Neurorancer

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Terra Mobile 1776P mit I7-8750H CPU, 32GB Ram, 512GB SSD, 2TB HDD, 17,3'' non glare Display, NVIDEA GTX1050 mit 4GB VRam.
> Auf dem Laptop arbeite ich mit mehreren VMs für die verschiedenen Entwicklungsumgebungen, teilweise gleichzeitig.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.



Hallo Oliver.tonn,

habe von meinem Kollegen gehört, dass Windows 7 auf dem I7 Prozessor der 8ren Generation nicht läuft. Stimmt das?


----------



## oliver.tonn

Ja, zumindest haben meine Win 7 VMs gemeldet, dass der Prozessor nicht unterstützt wird und keine Updates installiert werden können, ansonsten liefen sie aber. Das Laptop selber hatte von Anfang an Win 10.


----------



## Neurorancer

Was hält Ihr eigentlich von dem 

Dell Alienware m15 (565K7)

https://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/1469/product/109213915/Dell-Alienware-m15-565K7.html

Dies ist ein Gaming-Laptop und hat Power.
Ich weiß nur nicht ob es für die Arbeit geeignet ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Was hÃ¤lt Ihr eigentlich von dem
> 
> Dell Alienware m15 (565K7)
> 
> https://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/1469/product/109213915/Dell-Alienware-m15-565K7.html
> 
> Dies ist ein Gaming-Laptop und hat Power.
> Ich weiÃŸ nur nicht ob es fÃ¼r die Arbeit geeignet ist.



Kostet ab 2.800 €, puh

Und nur ein 15,6" Bildschirm ( für TIA :-/ )


----------



## Neurorancer

Ich benötige halt ein robustes und leistungsstarkes Laptop für die Arbeit.
Dies soll schon ein paar Jahre halten.
Ich kann um die 2800€ ausgeben.

Mein jetziges Laptop ist ein kleiner 15" TERRA Laptop mit Intel i3, 16GB RAM und 1TB SSD.
Von Platz her geht es einigermaßen aber von der Leistung und Bildschirm ist es sehr schwierig.
TIA-Portal und Scout öffnen sehr träge!


----------



## Blockmove

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Was hÃ¤lt Ihr eigentlich von dem
> 
> Dell Alienware m15 (565K7)
> 
> https://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/1469/product/109213915/Dell-Alienware-m15-565K7.html
> 
> Dies ist ein Gaming-Laptop und hat Power.
> Ich weiÃŸ nur nicht ob es fÃ¼r die Arbeit geeignet ist.



Leistung ja, aber die Grafikleistung brauchst du nicht meist nicht.
Ich würde - wenn möglich - noch etwas warten.
AMD bringt jetzt nach und nach neue Mobilprozessoren.
So wie's aussieht, sind die Intel deutlich überlegen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Ich habe auch noch nicht herausfinden können, was TIA benötigt damit es flüssig läuft.
Ich habe ein sage und schreibe 8 Jahre altes Sony Vaio Notebook mit 16,4" Full HD und Core i7, zwar jetzt mit max. Ram und SSD aufgerüstet, aber mit TIA lässt sich noch einigermaßen flüssig arbeiten (was man bei TIA halt so flüssig nennt). Außer im Akkubetrieb, da braucht das TIA dann 1 Minute alleine zum starten.
Ein Kollege hat ein Notebook mit einem aktuelle Core i5, da läuft TIA meiner Meinung nach wesentlich langsamer.


----------



## ChristophD

viel Cache und hohe Taktfrequenz, zumindest ist das meine Beobachtung, die Anzahl der Cores spielt so gut wie keine Rolle.


----------



## MFreiberger

Moin,



ChristophD schrieb:


> viel Cache und hohe Taktfrequenz, zumindest ist das meine Beobachtung, die Anzahl der Cores spielt so gut wie keine Rolle.



wobei SIEMENS doch propagiert, dass TIA für Multikernprozessoren optimiert ist 

Aber das Laptopthema wurde hier doch schon in verschiedenen Threads behandelt. Findest sich da nichts?


Notebook entgegen dem Trend verfügbar?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove

MFreiberger schrieb:


> wobei SIEMENS doch propagiert, dass TIA für Multikernprozessoren optimiert ist



Für den Bereich SPS-Programmierung glaube ich das sogar.
Bei der Visu glaube ich es allerdings nicht. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Neurorancer

Ja, Laptop-Wahl ist schon ein schwieriges Thema. 

Werde wahrscheinlich den Dell Alienware nehmen. Was mir noch nicht ganz gefällt, ist die zu kleine SSD Festplatte. Zum Glück hat er eine zweite HDD drinnen. Währe aber besser wenn es eine SSD wäre. 

https://www.365tageoffen.de/dell-al...hip/PC&Zubehör/Notebooks&Tablets/MobileGaming

Muss mir diesen davor irgendwo anschauen um zu sehen wie die Handhabung sein wird.


----------



## ChristophD

ssd kan man ja tauschen/einbauen.
Wichtiger ist das du nicht dieses Betriebsystem nimmst was da im angebot dabei ist


----------



## ADS_0x1

Wir haben die DELL Latitude 5591 und das Nachfolgeprodukt (weiß gerade nicht genau welche Serie / Modell das ist). Damit kommen wir eigentlich ziemlich gut klar, bis auf die Dockings, die sind ne Katastrophe. Die werden gerade durch die "neuere" Version ersetzt.
Auf der Baustelle sind diese super, was Akkulaufzeit angeht, allerdings sieht man bei TIA kaum was, da gebe ich allen Vorrednern recht. Was aber viel bringt: Wenn man anstelle der FullHD Auflösung einen integrierten Monitor mit UHD oder 4K Auflösung hat. Dann wird zwar alles etwas "kleiner" dargestellt, aber man sieht auch viel mehr. 

Jetzt hatte ich gerade noch einmal bei Dell geschaut, allerdings gibt es die Latitudes nur noch mit FullHD Auflösung... was ein Murks. 

Bei Schenker gibt es die Work 15 und Work 17 aber ebenfalls nur mit FullHD Display, das Compact 15 gibt es mit einer höheren Auflösung, aber nur als glare.
Selbst das XMG Ultra 17 wird zwar mit "max. 17.3" Ultra HD IPS | G-SYNC" beworben, allerdings kann man den nur mit "17.3" Full HD IPS | 144 Hz | G-SYNC " konfigurieren.

Wenn man natürlich in ein Sägewerk oder eine Gießerei fährt, dann würde ich die Prioritäten anders setzen...


----------



## Blockmove

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Ja, Laptop-Wahl ist schon ein schwieriges Thema.
> 
> Werde wahrscheinlich den Dell Alienware nehmen. Was mir noch nicht ganz gefällt, ist die zu kleine SSD Festplatte. Zum Glück hat er eine zweite HDD drinnen. Währe aber besser wenn es eine SSD wäre.
> 
> https://www.365tageoffen.de/dell-al...hip/PC&Zubehör/Notebooks&Tablets/MobileGaming
> 
> Muss mir diesen davor irgendwo anschauen um zu sehen wie die Handhabung sein wird.



Der Prozessor ist doch die vorletzte Generation.
Aktuelle i7 sind von der Performance gleichauf.
Nur Full-HD in der Preisklasse ist eigentlich auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Also wenn schon Dell und nur 15Zoll, dann würde ich bei Dell mal einen Blick auf das XPS15 werfen.


----------



## JesperMP

Meine Einschätzung.
Mindestanforderungen für TIA direkt in Windows: 16 GB RAM, i7, SSD.
Mindestanforderungen für TIA in ein VM: 32 GB RAM, i7, SSD.


----------



## Ralle

JesperMP schrieb:


> Meine Einschätzung.
> Mindestanforderungen für TIA direkt in Windows: 16 GB RAM, i7, SSD.
> Mindestanforderungen für TIA in ein VM: 32 GB RAM, i7, SSD.



Also ich hab TIA in VM mit 8GB/SSD und 16GB/SSD am Laufen, da merkt man kaum einen Unterschied, aber ehrlicherweise merke ich die Langsamkeit von TIA hauptsächlich nur noch, wenn es startet. 
Start mit Projekt öffnen, bis man im Projekt anfangen kann zu arbeiten --> 48 Sekunden und das bei einer SSD mit 1800MB/Sek. Was machen die bei Siemens nur? HMI übersetzen kann auch dauern, je nach Projekt, ist aber gegenüber meinem Vorgänger-Laptop (war 8 Jahre alt, i7 mit 2 Kernen) viel schneller. Win7 läuft bei mit mit 8GB, Win10 mit 16GB, das scheint bei Win10 die bessere Wahl zu sein.

PS: Wobei der Laptop 32GB hat, das Host-System sollte auch ein wenig Speicher bekommen. Man muß das ein wenig austesten.


----------



## Ludewig

Ich kam die letzten drei Jahre auch mit einem I5 klar, 16 GB RAM und 1 GB SSd müssen aber sein (noch Win 7 und VM).
Ich boote einmal im Monat, das ist das einzige, was mir zu lange dauert.


----------



## Neurorancer

Hallo Blockmove, 

habe mir den XPS15 gekauft. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Nachteile sind: das fehlende Laufwerk und zu wenig USB Ports. Sie st ist das Laptop perfekt!


----------



## Blockmove

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> 
> habe mir den XPS15 gekauft. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Nachteile sind: das fehlende Laufwerk und zu wenig USB Ports. Sie st ist das Laptop perfekt!



Ich hab mir ne billige USB-C Dockingstation mit 4xUSB, Netzwerk, Kartenleser, 2x HDMI und 1xVGA gekauft.
Ähnlich wie diese hier: 
https://www.amazon.de/FITFORT-DUAL-Display-Aluminium-TF-Kartenleser-Pro-kompatibel/dp/B07MKC5Z1D/ref=sr_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=YXwin&qid=1594409660&sr=8-8

Deutlich kleiner als die Orginal Dell und läuft problemloser als die Orginal Dell am meinem Dell Precision.
Ich war überrascht, dass sogar die 2 HDMI-Ausgänge sofort funktioniert haben.
Einzig Laden funktioniert darüber natürlich nicht.


----------



## Ralle

Ich hab diese hier im Einsatz: https://raidsonic.de/products/adapter_multidocking/multi_docking/index_de.php?we_objectID=5276
Damals Mediamarkt.
Über die kann ich auch laden, aber mein Laptop braucht auch nur ein 95W-NT. Wenn man so einen 200W-Zeigelstein hat, geht das wohl über keine USBC-Dockingstation vernünftig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Bei den Dockingstationen muss man aufpassen bei der Verbindungsleitung, wenn 
Thunderbolt und Spannungsversorgung über einen gemeinsamen Stecker geht. 

https://store.hp.com/GermanyStore/M...tm_content=0&jumpid=af_zky3rxgb21/site:JVS DE

Ich und ein Kollege haben damit Probleme, da der Thunderbolt zu pusselig ist und 
der für die Spannungsversorgung zu grob, das ist Mechanisch schlecht gelöst und
führt zu Wackelkontakten. 
Ich verwende HP, eine teure Workstation. Diese Woche war ein SEW Monteur bei 
uns, der einen neuen Dell Rechner hatte und sich über Ausfälle an seiner Dockingstation
beklagte, dort wird ein ähnlicher Stecker verwendet.


----------



## Blockmove

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei den Dockingstationen muss man aufpassen bei der Verbindungsleitung, wenn
> Thunderbolt und Spannungsversorgung über einen gemeinsamen Stecker geht.



So ein Anschluss ist mir neu.
Bei meinem Dell lädt die Dockingstation über Thunderbold. An das Notebook kann aber auch noch ein Netzteil angeschlossen werden.
Es waren 2 Netzteile dabei. Ein "Ziegelstein" und ein leichteres mit weniger Leistung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Meine Netzteile sind diese Ziegelsteine, macht Flugreisen zur einer echten Freude.


----------



## wee

Wir sind am Anfang des Jahres von Siemens Field PG auf Lenovo Thinkpad P1 Gen2 umgestiegen, die Field PG waren ueber die Jahre eigentlich immer zuverlaessig und stabil aber leider auch schwere Brocken.

Durch den erheblich geringeren Kostenfaktor, kann sich jetzt jeder spaetestens alle drei Jahre sein neues Geraet bestellen und die IT haelt zwei Geraete extra griffbereit, falls eines der Thinkpads vorzeitig mal den Geist aufgibt oder auf Baustelle beschaedigt wird.

Ich war zuerst etwas skeptisch, muss aber sagen, dass sich die Geraete bisher als gute Arbeitspferde erweisen.


----------



## ADS_0x1

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei den Dockingstationen muss man aufpassen bei der Verbindungsleitung, wenn
> Thunderbolt und Spannungsversorgung über einen gemeinsamen Stecker geht.
> 
> https://store.hp.com/GermanyStore/M...tm_content=0&jumpid=af_zky3rxgb21/site:JVS DE
> 
> Ich und ein Kollege haben damit Probleme, da der Thunderbolt zu pusselig ist und
> der für die Spannungsversorgung zu grob, das ist Mechanisch schlecht gelöst und
> führt zu Wackelkontakten.
> Ich verwende HP, eine teure Workstation. Diese Woche war ein SEW Monteur bei
> uns, der einen neuen Dell Rechner hatte und sich über Ausfälle an seiner Dockingstation
> beklagte, dort wird ein ähnlicher Stecker verwendet.



Die DockingsStations von Dell sind die reine Katastrophe. Das Netzwerkkabel hat auf einmal "keine Verbindung" mehr, egal ob ein 3 € China Kabel oder eins mit testweise montiertem Profinetstecker. Dann werden ab und an die Monitore nicht mehr erkannt, wenn sie wieder da sind, muss ich diese in Windows neu einstellen.
Manchmal geht der Sound nicht, manchmal wird das Laptop nicht über den USB-C geladen, das teilt Windows aber oft nicht mit, weil der Laptop denkt, er würde geladen. Ist toll, wenn mitten in der Fernwartung dein PC ersteinmal aus Akkuschutzgründen selbst herunterfährt, obwohl er eigentlich am Dock hängt.

Laptop ist ein Dell Latitude 5591, eigentlich ein gutes Gerät, Leistung reicht aus. Bestückt mit 32 GByte RAM und 1 TByte SSD. Bei einigen in unserer Firma wurde bereits mehrfach das Mainboard getauscht, weil der USB-C "ausgenudelt" war, bei einigen lud der Laptop nicht mehr darüber (gar nicht mehr). 
Bei einem Kollegen fällt das WLAN dauernd aus, wurde bereits zweimal getauscht und auf ein Windows-Problem geschoben - auch nach Neuinstallation ging das nicht. 

Wie gesagt, "eigentlich" gute Geräte und gut zu gebrauchen, allerdings sind gefühlt 80% unserer Notebooks und 95% unserer Dockingstations Montagsmodelle... 

Achja: Der Lüfter braucht viel Platz zum Luftansaugen. Auf der Baustelle egal, da läuft man eh die meiste Zeit mit Gehörschutz rum. Im Büro verhelfe ich dem Teil zu mehr Luft, ansonsten hat man einen starteten Düsenjet neben sich stehen... hier mal ein Bild meines Schreibtischs:


----------



## Ralle

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Achja: Der Lüfter braucht viel Platz zum Luftansaugen. Auf der Baustelle egal, da läuft man eh die meiste Zeit mit Gehörschutz rum. Im Büro verhelfe ich dem Teil zu mehr Luft, ansonsten hat man einen starteten Düsenjet neben sich stehen... hier mal ein Bild meines Schreibtischs:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 50379



Ich hab mir für den Schreibtisch mal so einen Untersatz mit 3 rel. großen Lüftern gekauft (ca. 48€ damals). Die laufen vergleichsweise langsam und geräuschlos und halten den Laptop wirklich kühler.


----------



## ADS_0x1

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für den Schreibtisch mal so einen Untersatz mit 3 rel. großen Lüftern gekauft (ca. 48€ damals). Die laufen vergleichsweise langsam und geräuschlos und halten den Laptop wirklich kühler.



Ja bist du verrückt, das kostet den Chef ja Geld ^^
Aber so etwas wäre wirklich überlegenswert :s1:


----------



## TheLevel

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Die DockingsStations von Dell sind die reine Katastrophe. Das Netzwerkkabel hat auf einmal "keine Verbindung" mehr, egal ob ein 3 € China Kabel oder eins mit testweise montiertem Profinetstecker. Dann werden ab und an die Monitore nicht mehr erkannt, wenn sie wieder da sind, muss ich diese in Windows neu einstellen.
> Manchmal geht der Sound nicht, manchmal wird das Laptop nicht über den USB-C geladen, das teilt Windows aber oft nicht mit, weil der Laptop denkt, er würde geladen. Ist toll, wenn mitten in der Fernwartung dein PC ersteinmal aus Akkuschutzgründen selbst herunterfährt, obwohl er eigentlich am Dock hängt.


Die Probleme kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - ich habe hier aber auch die D6000, die sieht geringfügig anders aus als deine Docking Station und mein Field PG M5 lässt sich ohnehin nicht über USB laden.
Ich hatte eigentlich auch bedenken ob der Haltbarkeit der USB-C-Schnittstelle am Notebook, nach knapp 2,5 Jahren funktioniert aber noch alles tadellos. Ich benutze sowohl im Büro als auch im Homeoffice je eine dieser Docking Stationen.


----------



## Gleichstromer

Asus hat die Marktlücke "Laptop für TIA" erkannt:

https://www.golem.de/news/asus-rog-...s-asus-kuriositaetenkabinett-2007-149718.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Asus hat die Marktlücke "Laptop für TIA" erkannt:
> 
> https://www.golem.de/news/asus-rog-...s-asus-kuriositaetenkabinett-2007-149718.html



Das reicht doch nie!!!

Sowas eher:


----------



## Jacksps

Wow, das sieht ja richtig gut aus. Als ob die Monitore in der Luft schweben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Petermtz schrieb:


> Hi DeltaMikeAir, was genau sind denn das für Monitore? Evtl. kannst du mir einen Bezugsquellentipp geben? Danke.



Ob man dass kaufen kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

https://www.gearnews.de/der-ultimative-daw-laptop-3-bildschirme-zum-ausklappen/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

gibt wohl diverse Experimente in diese Richtung:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thexebec/xebec

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/trio-portable-dual-triple-screen-laptop-monitor#/


----------



## Hausen

Hallo zusammen,

hier gibt es auch noch was ähnliches...

https://yourslide.com/

Gruß Hausen


----------



## ChristophD

en Intel i3 ist ein Kaufkriterium ?
Für mich ist das ein Auschlusskriterium


----------



## Captain Future

ChristophD schrieb:


> en Intel i3 ist ein Kaufkriterium ?
> Für mich ist das ein Auschlusskriterium



Da bin ich auch ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## oliver.tonn

ChristophD schrieb:


> en Intel i3 ist ein Kaufkriterium ?
> Für mich ist das ein Auschlusskriterium


Geht mir genauso. Habe derzeit einen 6-Kern i7, das allerdings auch nur, weil ich viel mit VMs arbeite. Trotzdem sind die VMs teilweise relativ langsam.


----------



## al3x

ich möchte mit i3 auch nicht mim TIA Portal arbeiten.
nutze derzeit einen i9 und 48GB Arbeitsspeicher.
So ists sogar halbwegs zügig wenn ich verschiedene TIA Versionen auf verschiedenen VMs gleichzeitig öffne


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

al3x schrieb:


> ich möchte mit i3 auch nicht mim TIA Portal arbeiten.
> nutze derzeit einen i9 und 48GB Arbeitsspeicher.
> So ists sogar halbwegs zügig wenn ich verschiedene TIA Versionen auf verschiedenen VMs gleichzeitig öffne



Lässt sich denn damit durch eine lange Liste (>1000 Einträge) wie große Symboltabelle oder großer Datenbaustein flüssig ohne ruckeln scrollen?


----------



## wee

Ich hab ein Thinkpad P1 Gen 2:

Intel I7 9850H (6 Kerne)
64 GB Ram
2x 1 TB NVME

Ist auch den vielen VMs geschuldet, wir halten die TIA Versionen, Rockwell, B&R etc. getrennt, auch fuer Sinamics Starter und Simotion Scout gibt es jeweils eine.

Das fuehrt je nach Projekt dazu, dass ich bis zu vier gleichzeitig am Laufen habe.

Mein Laptop ist vermutich ein wenig Overkill, nachdem es aber ein Werkzeug ist, lieber so als ein I3.

Als Monitorerweiterung habe ich einen externen USB-C Monitor von Asus, der hat die Dimensionen eines Schreibblocks und wiegt auch nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

itspez33 schrieb:


> Also wenn es ganz allgemein einen guten Überblick braucht zu Kaufentscheidungen und welche Faktoren wichtig sind für deinen Arbeitslaptop kann ich dir diesen Artikel ans Herz legen: https://www.technikhiwi.de/laptop-test/. Hat zumindest mir bei meinem letztem Kauf sehr geholfen weil ich auch etwas im Dunkeln stand.



Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Der Artikel richtet sich doch eher an Privatnutzer und nicht an die Bedürfnisse der Automatisierungsbranche ( Schnittstellen, Robustheit... )


----------



## Fluffi

Die Schnittstellen sind heutzutage in der Automatisierung auch nur Wlan, Ethernet und USB, sofern man den Rechner nicht für alte Systeme benötigt und selbst dann nutzt man in der Regel USB-Adapter. 
Und wenn man nicht gerade bei Wind und Wetter raus muss mit dem Laptop sind die Geräte welche nicht explizit als "robust" gelabelt sind natürlich genauso einsetzbar.

Da hat logischerweise jeder so seine Ansichten und Präferenzen, aber bevor ich mir so Atomkoffer wie die Siemens Field PGs kaufe, hol ich mir lieber für 1/5 des Preises ein System was handlicher ist und auch noch mehr Leistung hat. Bis jetzt sind wir gut damit gefahren und den Laptop geschrottet, weil er nicht robust genug war, hat bis jetzt auch noch keiner geschafft.


----------



## wee

Hi, 

da hast du eigentlich Recht, kommt aber teilweise auch auf die Industrie und die damit verbundenen Arbeitsumgebungen an.

Wir hatten lange Zeit die Siemens Field PG als Arbeitsgeraete und die waren uns immer sehr treu, eben wegen den hohen Kosten sind wir jetzt bei ThinkPads gelandet, viel laenger als 2 Jahre gebe ich den Geraeten aber nicht im Dauereinsatz bei uns (Draht- und Kabelindustrie (Kupfer- und Aluminiumstaub, Pulverstaub von Extrudern etc..).

Nachdem die Rechner gut ausgestattet aber im Schnitt nur 2200 $ kosten, ist das akzeptabel, die Adapter wandern zwischen neuen Geraeten einfach mit.

Wir hatten ab und an Probleme mit USB zu Serial Adaptern sind jetzt bei FTDI Chips gelanden und fahren bis auf ganz wenige Zwischenfaelle gut damit.


----------



## Blockmove

Wenn man die Software mit rechnet, dann sind die Field-PGs nicht extrem überteuert.
Hat man aber sowieso einen Updatevertrag, dann sieht es schon wieder anders aus.
Das Thema "Anschluß alte Steuerungen" hat sich bei den aktuellen Field-PGs sowieso schon erledigt.
Die Geräte arbeiten auch mit (internen) USB-Adaptern. Nutzt man für S5 oder Protool VMs, dann sind - meiner Erfahrung nach - die verbauten Adapter deutlicher zickiger als billige FTDI-Adapter.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Timo19731

Guten Abend,

ich bin aktuell am überlegen, was für einen Workstation Laptop ich mir für den Privaten zweck zulegen möchte.

Auf der Arbeit benutze ich einen Fujitsu Celsius H780 mit dem ich bis jetzt auch recht zufrieden bin. (Arbeite auf dem Laptop mit TIA 13-16 und weiterer Software)

Nun möchte ich mir für zu Hause auch einen Workstation Laptop zulegen, wo VMWare Workstation drauf laufen soll.
Da der Fujitsu Celsius H780 in der Konfig, die ich gerne hätte gebraucht kaum zu finden ist, habe ich mich weiter umgesehen und bin letzten Endes bei dem 
Dell Precision 3551 hängen geblieben.

Habe den Dell wie folgt Konfiguriert:
CPU: I7-10750H 6 Kerne @ 2,6Ghz bis 5,0GHz
RAM: 2 x 16 GB
SSD: 512GB
Zusätzlich habe ich mir die Dell Thunderbolt Dock WD19TB Dockingstation herausgesucht.
Mit der Dockingstation würde die Konfiguration bei Dell direkt 2.053,23€ kosten.

Bin mir letzten Endes jedoch immer noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich damit wirklich glücklich werde. Schließlich ist das nicht gerade wenig Geld :???:
Habe im Netz nicht so viele Berichte zu dem Dell gefunden.
Deswegen wollte ich mir noch ein paar Meinungen einholen oder auch andere Vorschläge. 

Was haltet ihr von dem Dell Precision 3551?

Könnt ihr mir noch einen ähnlichen WS Laptop empfehlen der 6 Kerne hat, mind. 32GB Ram, mind. 512GB große SSD und die Möglichkeit besitzt eine Dockingstation anzuschließen?
(Der Preis sollte natürlich nicht zu hoch sein, da ich den Laptop weitestgehend Privat benutzen werde)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Hallo,

Ich nutze zwar kein TIA, aber einiges anderes, was Power braucht. Ich fahre mit der Workstation Serie von Lenovo ganz gut – aktuell habe ich einen P 50 mit mattem 4K Display und 16GB. Rennt ordentlich. 

Aktuelle Geräte: https://www.lenovo.com/de/de/laptops/thinkpad/p-series/c/thinkpadp


----------



## Ralle

Was die bei den Thunderbolt-Dockings nie zeigen, die haben nocheinmal eine extra Stromversorgung und sind etwa 2-3 Mal so teuer wie USB-C Dockings.
Deshalb habe ich mir eine USB-C Docking gekauft (IcyBox). Die ist zwar naturgemäß nicht ganz so schnell wie eine Thunderbolt, aber bisher hat es für alle Einsatzzwecke gelangt.

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...VCWIYCh2-0wn7EAQYASABEgKEAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## ChristophD

Das finde ich gut an den TB Docks, eigenes großes Netzteil worüber auch gleich der Rechner mit geladen wird .


----------



## rostiger Nagel

ChristophD schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut an den TB Docks, eigenes großes Netzteil worüber auch gleich der Rechner mit geladen wird .



Auch hier muss man aufpassen, da gibt es diese Kombistecker, diese sind etwas krippelig.




Mann hat den Massiven Stecker für die Spannungsversorgung und den Filigranen USB Stecker.
Das führt zu Kontaktproblemen, dann wird der Bildschirm am Dock öfter mal schwarz.
Dieses habe ich so bei meinen HP und ich habe mal einen SEW Monteur gehabt, der einen
neuen Dell hatte und das gleiche Problem beschrieb.

Wohlgemerkt beides Workstationen weit über 2,5K


----------



## ChristophD

ja die kenne ich, verwenden wir nicht mehr.
wir nehmen nur noch den reinen USB-C/TB Stecker ohne die Spannungsversorgungsstecker.


----------



## Blockmove

ChristophD schrieb:


> ja die kenne ich, verwenden wir nicht mehr.
> wir nehmen nur noch den reinen USB-C/TB Stecker ohne die Spannungsversorgungsstecker.



Handhabe ich auch so.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Blockmove schrieb:


> Handhabe ich auch so.



Würde ich auch gerne so machen.
Habt ihr dann zwei Netzteile auf dem Tisch, eins für die Dockingstation
und eins für den Rechner?
Mein HP-Netzteil ist groß wie ein Ziegel und auch so schwerr.


----------



## Windoze

An meiner Dell Docking-Station habe ich nur den USB-C / TB Stecker. Aber geladen wird er darüber trotzdem. Habe also nur das Netzteil an der Docking-Station.


----------



## Blockmove

Windoze schrieb:


> An meiner Dell Docking-Station habe ich nur den USB-C / TB Stecker. Aber geladen wird er darüber trotzdem. Habe also nur das Netzteil an der Docking-Station.



Ist bei meinem Dell genauso.
Unsere IT liefert die Dell meist mit 2 Netzteilen aus.
Ein großes für den Betrieb / Laden mit Dockingstation und ein kleineres für Standalone.


----------



## Lars Weiß

Und mit Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC 2019


----------



## Ralle

Man muß nur ein wening aufpassen, dass die Docking-Station genug Leistung liefert. Meine für USB-C liefert so 67 Watt per USB-C aus, wenn ich mein Nertzteil daran anschließe. Das reicht normal, aber bei Volllast würde es schon mal knapp. Wenn ich das USB-C Netzteil am Laptop anschließe, braucht die USB-C-Docking kein Netzteil, das ist unterwegs auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.


----------



## ChristophD

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne so machen.
> Habt ihr dann zwei Netzteile auf dem Tisch, eins für die Dockingstation
> und eins für den Rechner?
> Mein HP-Netzteil ist groß wie ein Ziegel und auch so schwerr.



auf dem schreibtisch nur eins das versorgt TB Dock und Notebook.
ich HP Dock G2 und dazu das 230W Netzteilfür das Dock


----------



## Timo19731

Dann werde ich nochmal gucken, was für eine Dockingstation in frage kommen würde.

Nun aber zurück zur eigentliche Frage 

Kann mir jemand was über den Dell Precision 3551 sagen oder evtl sogar eine alternative nennen, die vom Preis/Leistung her ungefähr gleich ist?

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn der WS Laptop mind. 6 Kerne, mind. 32GB Ram, mind 512GB große SSD und ein Numpad hat.
Bei der Dockingstation ist mir wichtig, das ich dort 2 4K Monitore dran verwenden kann.


----------



## ChristophD

Alternative:
ZBook 15v 
ZBook 15 Fury G7
ZBook Power G7


----------



## Timo19731

ChristophD schrieb:


> Alternative:
> ZBook 15v
> ZBook 15 Fury G7
> ZBook Power G7



In dem Unternehmen, wo mein Onkel arbeitet, haben sie von einem Dell WS auf ein HP ZBook gewechselt und von seinen Kollegen und er selbst war keiner gerade begeistert von dem Laptop und haben sehr häufig Probleme mit den Laptops.

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem ZBook @ChristophD ?


----------



## ChristophD

meine Erfahrungen sind gemischt.
Auf der einen Seite mehr Ausfälle als mit den Fujitsu früher auf der anderen Seite aber besserer Support durch HP.

ich hatte bisher nur 1 ZBook was wirklich so kaputt war das es zurück gehen musste, der Rest war Kleinkram wie defekte Docks, kaputte USB wobei hier nicht nachvollziehbar ob Userbedingt defekt oder nicht.

Ich habe von den ZBook 15 seit G2 alles durchgehabt und mit jeder Generation ist es besser geworden.
Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist das BIOS und die Treiber Aktualisierungen von HP , aber das muss jeder wieder selber entscheiden.

Aktuell wollen wir auch Lenovo P15 G1 mal anschauen als Alternative.
Die alte P-Serien haben wir wegen anhaltender Problem mit den Thunderbolt verworfen.


----------



## Timo19731

ChristophD schrieb:


> meine Erfahrungen sind gemischt.
> Auf der einen Seite mehr Ausfälle als mit den Fujitsu früher auf der anderen Seite aber besserer Support durch HP.
> 
> ich hatte bisher nur 1 ZBook was wirklich so kaputt war das es zurück gehen musste, der Rest war Kleinkram wie defekte Docks, kaputte USB wobei hier nicht nachvollziehbar ob Userbedingt defekt oder nicht.
> 
> Ich habe von den ZBook 15 seit G2 alles durchgehabt und mit jeder Generation ist es besser geworden.
> Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist das BIOS und die Treiber Aktualisierungen von HP , aber das muss jeder wieder selber entscheiden.
> 
> Aktuell wollen wir auch Lenovo P15 G1 mal anschauen als Alternative.
> Die alte P-Serien haben wir wegen anhaltender Problem mit den Thunderbolt verworfen.



Ich glaube das ZBook fällt schonmal raus. Bei denen auf der Seite gibt es gerade mal eins mit 32GB Ram für über 3000€ :roll:

Das Lenovo Thinkpad P15 GEN 1 sieht erstmal gut aus. Kostet nur etwas mehr als der Dell.

In meiner Konfig ohne Dockingstation 2.192.30€
Bei der Konfig die ich bei dem Dell gemacht hatte, war die originale Dockingstation schon dabei und da war ich bei einem Preis von 2.053.23€ 
Ist aber auch immer schlimm das richtige für einen zu finden und dabei nicht zu viel Geld auszugeben :roll:

Hat jemand schon mit dem Lenovo Thinkpad P15 GEN 1 Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Dockingstation kann ich ja irgendeine verwenden, die es mir ermöglicht zwei 4K Monitore zu "versorgen".
Der Laptop kann dann halt nicht über die Dockingstation geladen werden, was jetzt auch nicht so schlimm ist :grin:
Oder sollte ich die Dockingstation von Lenovo verwenden?


----------



## ChristophD

HP ZBook 15v G5 8JL61ES Mobile Workstation 15,6" Full-HD, Intel i7-9750H, 32GB, 512GB SSD, FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## LargoD

ChristophD schrieb:


> HP ZBook 15v G5 8JL61ES Mobile Workstation 15,6" Full-HD, Intel i7-9750H, 32GB, 512GB SSD, FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de


Leider ist dieser Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## wee

Hi,

arbeite seit gut einem Jahr mit einem Thinkpad P1 Gen2, fuer mich eines der besten Geraete dich ich bisher hatte, am Anfang war die Leistung kuenstlich reduziert, nach einem Bios Update ist das aber auch behoben.

Man kann den Arbeitsspeicher aufruesten, es sind zwei schnelle M.2 Schnittstellen vorhanden und die Batterie laesst sich zur Not wechseln.


Ich komme von Siemens Field PG und konnte meinen Chef endlich ueberzeugen, dass normale Geraete auch funktionieren.

Trotz einger zusaetzlich benoetigten Adaptern, passt alles samt zweitem 15" USB Monitor und einer USB-C Docking Station in einen Rucksack.

Wir haben sowohl Geraete mit dem Xeon Prozessor als auch mit dem normalen I7, fuer mich macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Blockmove

VannyTr schrieb:


> Ich nutze täglich für die Arbeit meinen Lenovo Yoga 530 mit Intel Core i3 7th Generation.
> ...
> - also top Teil :s11:


Stellt sich die Frage für welchen Job?
Außendienstler, Headhunter, ...?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage für welchen Job?
> Außendienstler, Headhunter, ...?



Leichenflederer? ... schon erstaunlich, für welch belanglosen Beitrag man einen Thread aus dem vorletzten Jahrzehnt ausgräbt.

Persönliche Meinung: Bereitet sich durch belanglose Beiträge auf ein Spam-Aktion vor.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage für welchen Job?
> Außendienstler, Headhunter, ...?


Oder vielleicht, nennen wir es mal "Werbedienstleister"


----------



## Blockmove

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht, nennen wir es mal "Werbedienstleister"



Nette Umschreibung.
Wenn ich schaue wieviel auch mein Arbeitgeber für Social Media Marketing ausgibt, dann staune ich schon.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich noch über die Influenzer gelächelt, heute ist mir da das Lachen zum Teil vergangen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren habe ich noch über die Influenzer gelächelt, heute ist mir da das Lachen zum Teil vergangen.



Ja, das stimmt. Vor allem wieviel Werbekraft einzelne ( junge/sehr junge ) Personen haben. Mit hunderttausenden oder Millionen Followern.
Und das teilweise aus dem Kinderzimmer heraus. Da sind so "Giganten" wie die Siemens AG mit ihren 229.000 Abonnenten geradezu lächerlich.
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was die dort für einen Aufwand an Mensch und Material betreiben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Gutes Beispiel ist auch der Kanal von Woodproof, auf den bin ich durch dich gekommen Dieter.
Bei ihm sind es auch alle 2-3 Tage 1.000 Abonnenten mehr und ich möchte mal behaupten mit
seiner One-Man-Show hat er Siemens in spätestens 6 Monaten überholt.


----------



## Blockmove

Hinter diesen „Personen“ stecken sehr oft Agenturen.
Vor der Kamera ist das nette Mädel, das gerne kocht, dahinter ist ein mehrköpfiges Team.
Die Umsätze gehen in die Millionen.


----------



## Blockmove

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel ist auch der Kanal von Woodproof, auf den bin ich durch dich gekommen Dieter.
> Bei ihm sind es auch alle 2-3 Tage 1.000 Abonnenten mehr und ich möchte mal behaupten mit
> seiner One-Man-Show hat er Siemens in spätestens 6 Monaten überholt.



Der Kollege hat seine Installationsfirma abgegeben und macht nun YouTube Vollzeit.
Neulich hat er mal ein paar Zahlen zum Umsatz veröffentlicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hinter diesen „Personen“ stecken sehr oft Agenturen.
> Vor der Kamera ist das nette Mädel, das gerne kocht, dahinter ist ein mehrköpfiges Team.
> Die Umsätze gehen in die Millionen.



Ja, logisch. Das ist eine Maschinerie mit riesen Umsatzen und hoher Reichweite bei Endverbrauchern.
Dass dies nur Einzelpersonen sind, ist natürlich eine reine Illusion ( wobei, bei Woodproof glaube ich es noch  )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Kollege hat seine Installationsfirma abgegeben und macht nun YouTube Vollzeit.
> Neulich hat er mal ein paar Zahlen zum Umsatz veröffentlicht.



Ja, das Video habe ich gesehen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die Umsatzzahlen bei in dem Moment "nur" 150.000 Abonnenten so hoch sind.
Aber ich freue mich für ihn und gönne es ihm auch


----------



## Blockmove

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dass dies nur Einzelpersonen sind, ist natürlich eine reine Illusion ( wobei, bei Woodproof glaube ich es noch  )



Proofwood ist als Geschäftsmann Vollprofi.
Vorher Elektroinstallationsfirma mit mehr als 10 Mitarbeitern.

Also nix mit kleiner Elektromeister, der bis abends auf der Baustelle steht und Kabel zieht und dann aus Hobby ein paar Videos macht.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass er sich professionelle Unterstützung geholt hat.
Zumindest was Verträge mit "Sponsoren" angeht.
Warten wir mal ab wie er sich nun als Marktschreier für Loxone macht


----------



## ADS_0x1

Blockmove schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab wie er sich nun als Marktschreier für Loxone macht



... bis dahin hab ich ihn echt gerne geschaut, ich bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob er sein "offenes Wort" dann hier weiter offen führt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> ... bis dahin hab ich ihn echt gerne geschaut, ich bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob er sein "offenes Wort" dann hier weiter offen führt.



Ja, leider merkt man, dass beim reden immer mehr die Stimme der (vermutlich) bezahlenden Industrie durchkommt.
Auffällig ist dabei natürlich, dass ganz gerne mal Mitbewerberprodukte schlecht geredet werden...


----------



## curiousone

Hey, aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir folgendes raten: 
Ein guter Buero-Laptop muss fuer seinen Anwendungsbereich entsprechend schnell sein, ausreichend Speicherplatz haben und sich problemlos mit dem Firmennetzwerk verknuepfen lassen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

curiousone schrieb:


> .. Ein guter Buero-Laptop muss fuer seinen Anwendungsbereich entsprechend schnell sein, ausreichend Speicherplatz haben und sich problemlos mit dem Firmennetzwerk verknuepfen lassen


Wow, wer hätte das gedacht  ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wow, wer hätte das gedacht  ?



Das ist wirklich jahrelange Erfahrung. Oder einfach eine Spamvorbereitung


----------



## rostiger Nagel

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich jahrelange Erfahrung. Oder einfach eine Spamvorbereitung



Bestimmt zweites, wir haben ihn auf den Zettel!


----------



## ducati

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Vor allem wieviel Werbekraft einzelne ( junge/sehr junge ) Personen haben. Mit hunderttausenden oder Millionen Followern.
> Und das teilweise aus dem Kinderzimmer heraus. Da sind so "Giganten" wie die Siemens AG mit ihren 229.000 Abonnenten geradezu lächerlich.
> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was die dort für einen Aufwand an Mensch und Material betreiben.



naja, die Frage, wie viele dieser Follower wirklich echte Follower sind und keine Bots oder Klickworker... Vielleicht hat Siemens einfach nen guten Spamfilter 

Hab letzens mal nen Bericht im Fernesehen geschaut, ist schon Krass wie Leute in Afrika dort ihr Geld mit Umfragen, Bewertungen, oder allgemein Socialmedia verdienen...

mturk ist da auch so nen Fall, wo ich sage, mein Gott, wohin bewegt sich die Welt... Interessant, dass viele angeblich KI-basierte Sachen in Wirklichkeint durch Klickworker in Africa erledigt werden  

Noch ein par Jahre, und dann ist das Internet einfach nur noch nen großer Haufen Scheiße. Ausser das SPS-Forum natürlich


----------



## Blockmove

Früher habe ich über diese Art von Marketing auch gelacht. War ja nur Mode und Kosmetik.
In der Zwischenzeit gibt es das aber nun in allen Bereichen.
Der Einfluss ist erschreckend. Mein Zwölfjähriger kommt auch immer wieder mit irgendwelchen "Wünschen".
Ich versuche dann "richtige" Bewertungen über das Produkt zu finden.
Er hat in letzter Zeit ein paar Dinge von seinem Taschengeld bekommen, die richtig miserable Bewertungen hatten.
Jetzt hat er es langsam kapiert, wie die Masche funktioniert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Blockmove schrieb:


> Früher habe ich über diese Art von Marketing auch gelacht. War ja nur Mode und Kosmetik.
> In der Zwischenzeit gibt es das aber nun in allen Bereichen.
> Der Einfluss ist erschreckend. Mein Zwölfjähriger kommt auch immer wieder mit irgendwelchen "Wünschen".
> Ich versuche dann "richtige" Bewertungen über das Produkt zu finden.
> Er hat in letzter Zeit ein paar Dinge von seinem Taschengeld bekommen, die richtig miserable Bewertungen hatten.
> Jetzt hat er es langsam kapiert, wie die Masche funktioniert.



Ja dass ist es halt. Diese Leute bekommen Geld um ein Produkt als "so toll" und "ich liebe es" anzupreisen,
welches sie vorher noch nie gesehen haben und es halt auch oft einfach nur Schrott ist oder überteuert
im Vergleich zu Mitbewerbern. *Und die Zielgruppe ist halt noch sehr beeinflussbar.*

Für Geld machen manche halt alles. Eigentlich eine ganz miese Masche


----------



## ADS_0x1

Das schlimme daran ist, dass es ein komplett unregulierter Markt ist. Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat, es gab da so ein "Experiment":

https://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/le...t-promis-mit-gleitgel-rein-76381384.bild.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpdgOzFO7wE

Meine Frau schaut sich Sallys Welt an, da glaube ich ihr sogar noch, dass das authentisch ist, was sie von sich gibt. Da lief auf VOX mal eine "Doku" drüber. Was ich aus der Doku mitgenommen habe:
Alle "Follower" / "Fans", oder wie auch immer sich die Jünger der Sektenführer nennen mögen, glauben, dass sie die Leute wie eine beste Freundin persönlich kennen. Also glaubt man natürlich auch das, was die beste Freundin einem empfiehlt. 

Ein Arbeitskollege hat einen 14 jährigen Sohn, der lag ihm drei Wochen in den Ohren, er wollte 50 € für den ingame Shop eines Ballerspiels von ihm haben. Irgendwann hat er klein beigegeben und ihm die Kohle gegeben. Der kam am nächsten Tag total verzweifelt zur Arbeit und sagte "Stell dir vor, der Kerl hat das für so einen pinken Jogginganzug im Spiel ausgegeben, weil irgend so ein Typ bei YouTube den trägt" ... 

Da wir eh schon komplett offtopic unterwegs sind:

Auf der anderen Seite der Generationenpyramide stehen dann die Leute, die auf diese Werbeanzeigen "Tausend Hörgerätetester in Bummelhausen gesucht", "Langsames WLAN, dieses Gerät boostet jedes WLAN", "Mit diesem Trick ..." (...) reinfallen. 

Wenn man da zusammenzählt, was an Umsatz mit solchen Idiotien erzeugt wird, wieviel Geld da von Leuten gezahlt wird, die eigentlich kein Geld für so etwas haben, wird einem schlecht. Und dann gibt es Firmen, die sich komplett auf solchen Werbekanälen vermarkten. Selbst wenn man Twitch nicht kennt, geht da mal hin und schaut euch große oder auch kleine Streamer an - da hat jeder pups Streamer irgend n Partner Deal mit irgendwelchen Kräuterherstellern, Energiedrink-Mixpulver etc. pp. 

Schluss mit dem offtopic, sonst rede ich mich hier wuschig...


----------



## Blockmove

Da du gerade Sallys Welt ins Spiel brachtest:
https://www.bosch-home.com/de/bosch-erleben/sally-bosch


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Man. Bin ich froh, das ich stellenweise nicht verstehe, wovon ihr redet.
Sallys World, nie gehört.
Twitch, kenne ich nicht, will ich auch garnicht kennenlernen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sallys World, nie gehört.
> Twitch, kenne ich nicht, will ich auch garnicht kennenlernen.



Puh, dachte schon ich bin der einzige


----------



## ducati

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Man. Bin ich froh, das ich stellenweise nicht verstehe, wovon ihr redet.
> Sallys World, nie gehört.
> Twitch, kenne ich nicht, will ich auch garnicht kennenlernen.





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Puh, dachte schon ich bin der einzige



Das ist doch mitlerweile überall im Internet das selbe... Es geht fast nurnoch um riesen Geschäfte...

Ölembargo für den Iran, hat dazu geführt, dass der Iran aktuell sein Öl durch die eigenen Kraftwerke jagt und Bitcoins draus macht...


----------



## oliver.tonn

ducati schrieb:


> Ölembargo für den Iran, hat dazu geführt, dass der Iran aktuell sein Öl durch die eigenen Kraftwerke jagt und Bitcoins draus macht...


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt, ich dachte zum generieren von Bitcoins braucht man einen Computer, eine Blockchain und müsste Mining betreiben, jetzt schreibt Ihr hier, man braucht stattdessen ein Kraftwerk.








*ROFL*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt, ich dachte zum generieren von Bitcoins braucht man einen Computer, eine Blockchain und müsste Mining betreiben, jetzt schreibt Ihr hier, man braucht stattdessen ein Kraftwerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFL*



Für soetwas braucht man wohl eher ein eigenes Kraftwerk:


----------



## Benjamin

Öl können Sie keines verkaufen. Dafür können Sie aber die ungenutzte oder nicht ausgelastete Kraftwerke, Dieselgeneratoren auf Volllast laufen lassen. Die elektrische Energie wird dann in Bitcoins uä. "gewandelt".

Die sind dann ein wenig einfacher zu monetarisieren wie ein Öltanker.


----------



## Oberchefe

Im Zweifelsfall sollen die Influenzer auch mal was schlecht machen:
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/biontech-kampagne-influencer-1.5304280

Ob das den Verkauf der Konkurenz (Astra Zeneca / Sputnik...) ankurbeln soll, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## IBFS

Lenovo ThinkPad P15 G1 Workstation 15"FHD i7-10750H 32GB/1TB SSD T2000 Win10 Pro​


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall sollen die Influenzer auch mal was schlecht machen:
> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/biontech-kampagne-influencer-1.5304280
> 
> Ob das den Verkauf der Konkurenz (Astra Zeneca / Sputnik...) ankurbeln soll, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.


Wäre schon mal interessant, woher das verfügbare Geld käme und welche Interesse dahinter steckt.


----------



## Fisch1993

In unserem Unternehmen haben wir einen gesetzten Standard für Inbetriebsetzer / SW-Entwickler / Elektrokonstrukteure:

CPU: Intel i7
RAM: 32GB
HDD / SSD: 500 GB
GPU: Intel onboard GPU ist ausreichend.
Windows 10 Enterprise

Beispielgeräte: Lenovo T580/T590/L15 oder HP ZBook G3.
Besonders mit den Lenovo Geräten haben wir super Erfahrungen gemacht.

Warum so viel Leistung? Viele unserer Techniker arbeiten immer wieder mit Virtuellen Maschinen. Da wird die Leistung benötigt.

------------

User die zusätzlich 3D Anforderungen haben (z.B. Mechatroniker die noch SolidWorks verwenden) können das Lenovo P15 mit einer leistungsstarken NVidia GPU bekommen.


----------



## ChristophD

HP G3? Meinst DU ZBook, weil G3 ist schon verdammt alt 
ich liebäugel gerade mit einem Fujitsu Celsius H7510 , macht einen guten Eindruck auf mich


----------



## Fisch1993

ChristophD schrieb:


> HP G3? Meinst DU ZBook, weil G3 ist schon verdammt alt
> ich liebäugel gerade mit einem FSC H7510 , macht einen guten Eindruck auf mich


Genau. ZBook Generation 3 ;-) Danke!


----------

